# PPG Pure Performance primer.



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Anybody ever use this? Have a job coming up where there are smoke stains that need to be covered, but the homeowner wants a low/no voc primer if possible. Normally use Bullseye 123, but that does not meet the requirements.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> Anybody ever use this? Have a job coming up where there are smoke stains that need to be covered, but the homeowner wants a low/no voc primer if possible. Normally use Bullseye 123, but that does not meet the requirements.


It won't do it.
There are no low or zero VOC alternatives for that, maybe send the customer away, maybe wash it?


----------



## patriotpainter (Jul 31, 2008)

I used the Zero Voc primer sold at Lowes from Olympic (PPG), I bet its the same product in the can at PPG store (At a much lower price, $17.00). George Z is right, they don't work for stain killing, They are basically a new construction, repaint primer where a stain killer is not needed. Tell the customer to go invent one!!!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

patriotpainter said:


> I used the Zero Voc primer sold at Lowes from Olympic (PPG), I bet its the same product in the can at PPG store (At a much lower price, $17.00). George Z is right, they don't work for stain killing, They are basically a new construction, repaint primer where a stain killer is not needed. Tell the customer to go invent one!!!


Has every one here started doing their paint, sundries and sprayer shopping at their nearest Lowes or HD?:wallbash:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

No. I went with S/W Pro Block HS. Odorless oil based primer.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

pratt & lambert has a low voc stain killing oil based primer that works wonders.


----------



## greensboro84 (Feb 15, 2008)

Not me Ewing, I won't even buy wooster shurlock stuff from lowes. Not even a putty knife, or a screwdriver, maybe it was just me, but I was checking out kleins stuff at lowes, and it feels lighter,cheaper, than what u get at the supply house.


----------



## patriotpainter (Jul 31, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Has every one here started doing their paint, sundries and sprayer shopping at their nearest Lowes or HD?:wallbash:


My tree hugging, bark eating, grass smoking, hippie customer asked for Olympic Zero Voc paint from Lowes!! I cringed because when i here Zero VOC, I know its going to suck major .. The Olympic Zero VOC is the same crap as Pittsburgh's Pure Performance Zer VOC but Lowes sales it for 10$ less a gallon. The only time H.D. or Lowes is useful is after hours or on the weekends when my store is closed.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

The only thing I get from HD or Lowes as far as paint is a paint chip that a HO has picked up from their local HD or lowes stores. I don't mind that since it cut half my time down with the HO since they already nailed a color down. So I guess I owe a thank you to HD and Lowes. THANK YOU HD AND LOWES


----------

